# Audi tts mk3 lowering



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

HALLLO EVERYBODY

I want to drop my tts 30mm with eibach springs will I have any rubbbing issues ? Or any issues going over humps etc

THANK YOUUUU

I MAY CONSIDER AIR RIDE BUT IL WAIT ON THE RESPONCE's FIRST


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It won't rub (even on 20" rims IIRC). However you should have the mag ride re-calibrated. A dealer can do it but there's also a retro fit guy on Audi-Sport who can do it too.

As for speed bumps etc, that depends on how ridiculous your local council is :lol:


----------



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

phazer said:


> It won't rub (even on 20" rims IIRC). However you should have the mag ride re-calibrated. A dealer can do it but there's also a retro fit guy on Audi-Sport who can do it too.
> 
> As for speed bumps etc, that depends on how ridiculous your local council is :lol:


Hi thank you,

I don't believe mine has mag ride? Or do they all come with mag ride?

Also was thinking of 12mm spacers all round would you recommend any other spacer mm?

Thanks again


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I though all TTS' were fitted with Mag ride. What year is yours? Certainly 2017/2018 and the new facelift are Mag ride.

There's a thread on here discussing spacers, IIRC you'll be fine with 12mm.


----------



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

phazer said:


> I though all TTS' were fitted with Mag ride. What year is yours? Certainly 2017/2018 and the new facelift are Mag ride.
> 
> There's a thread on here discussing spacers, IIRC you'll be fine with 12mm.


I rang up the dealer they said I have mag ride nooooooooo 

Now what can I still get the eibach springs still fitted without this recalab thingy?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Up to you if you want to continue but it will mean a couple of things:

Firstly, there will be next to no difference between any of the profile settings, eg Comfort / Dynamic

Secondly, the suspension will be monitoring from an unknown point so the ride may well be interesting and not in a good way.

Find the retro fit guy on Audi Sport - there's a mag ride thread in the 8V S3 forum and see how much he charges, I've no idea.


----------



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

phazer said:


> Up to you if you want to continue but it will mean a couple of things:
> 
> Firstly, there will be next to no difference between any of the profile settings, eg Comfort / Dynamic
> 
> ...


But my car will sit 25-30mm lower right?!?!? I just hate the look of the wheel gap


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, the shocks have nothing to do with the ride height and all to do with the quality. If you want to totally screw up the handling by not having the mag ride sorted then well, that's just stupid and potentially dangerous.


----------



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

phazer said:


> Yes, the shocks have nothing to do with the ride height and all to do with the quality. If you want to totally screw up the handling by not having the mag ride sorted then well, that's just stupid and potentially dangerous.


So what exactly is this recalibrated thing ? What do they need to do? Sorry for sounding dumb


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

The mag ride system knows the ride height of the car and based on the movement of the shock absorbers is continually adjusting the magnetic fluid inside the damper to keep the ride within the parameters it knows about and your profile setting. It's an active system that is monitoring each damper all of the time.

If you lower the car by 30mm it's frame of reference is wrong and it ends up making the wrong decision, perhaps by massively over compensating (due to it thinking the damper has travelled further than it really has) leading to a super stiff ride or under compensating and not damping enough leading to uncontrolled suspension. Either could lead to some seriously iffy handling.

Do it right or don't bother. It's probably the modern day equivalent of cutting springs down to lower a car - it's effective but the resulting handling is totally unknown. The re-calibration resets it's frame of reference - it is perfectly capable of working correctly on a lowered car.

See here for Audi's info: https://www.audi-technology-portal.de/e ... ic-ride_en


----------



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

phazer said:


> The mag ride system knows the ride height of the car and based on the movement of the shock absorbers is continually adjusting the magnetic fluid inside the damper to keep the ride within the parameters it knows about and your profile setting. It's an active system that is monitoring each damper all of the time.
> 
> If you lower the car by 30mm it's frame of reference is wrong and it ends up making the wrong decision, perhaps by massively over compensating (due to it thinking the damper has travelled further than it really has) leading to a super stiff ride or under compensating and not damping enough leading to uncontrolled suspension. Either could lead to some seriously iffy handling.
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone to my local Audi and they said I just need to do a wheel alignment nothing else!?!

WTH :/ I'm confused now


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

:lol: 'bout right for a dealer

This is one of the posts I was referring to. Look at the info towards the end of DJAlix's post. I know I wouldn't want the stupid behaviour the S3 displayed, do you?

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/d ... st-3308007


----------



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

phazer said:


> :lol: 'bout right for a dealer
> 
> This is one of the posts I was referring to. Look at the info towards the end of DJAlix's post. I know I wouldn't want the stupid behaviour the S3 displayed, do you?
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/d ... st-3308007


Hmm I'm keeping the height how it is. LMAO

Thankyou


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

No worries.

It's not going to put me off, I'll lower mine in due course but I will get the magride done.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I was quoted nearly £700 to have H&R springs fitted and all the other stuff done, so didn't bother in the end. Never got a quote for the insurance with the mod, but I'd bet there'd be a cost there too. The car doesn't sit too high and it's only an aesthetic change to most eyes. I'd rather spend the money on a remap, which is exactly what I did...


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I had MSS springs fitted 7,000 miles ago and had only positive effects! That said I only lowered 15mm (about 20mm once settled). Totally worth it, I much prefer the look. I have some instability at the front end at higher speeds recently though, and having read more (including above linked thread) I am wondering if re-calibration could be required, just has taken a while to become an issue - perhaps more because it's all been disturbed due to more recent upgrades...

In the past month the subframe has been off to fit a downpipe, 034 inserts added when it went back on, 10mm spacers and 255/35/19 PS4S fitted, then in for an alignment which I presumed would sort it all out but hasn't.

So, back in for alignment on the weekend to double-check toe settings and ensure everything underneath is tight, and I'm going to see about getting re-calibration done after that. Given it's a one-off change to set ride height (and I won't be changing it again) I think it's worth the ~£70 that seems to be the going rate, half the cost of getting it all aligned!


----------

